

Compiling C to java bytecode [2006] - chuhnk
http://depth-first.com/articles/2006/10/16/compiling-c-to-java-bytecode/

======
rchowe
The problem is that java bytecode and the JVM are a good match for java in
terms of safety: array bounds checking and such is enforced on the bytecode
level. C programs which either are written poorly and take advantage of some
of the unsafety or require a highly optimized inner loop that takes advantage
of some of C's behavior for optimization will probably function rather slowly.

~~~
chuhnk
This is actually what I was looking to gain from posting the link. I wanted to
know the advantages and disadvantages to compiling c into bytecode that could
run on the jvm. I'm curious to know how closely the bytecode would match.

